# Hello syndrome



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi there 

Am I ttc for baby number 2 with iui and I’m just wondering if you could 
Answer a question about hellp I had it quite bad in my 1st 
Pregnancy baby born at 33 weeks 
What’s the chances of getting again as bad as I did please 
Hope u can hellp thank you


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Yolandi 

Having just double checked the recourrance rate is around 2-19%. However you would be very closely monitored probably from around 20wks. If you are concerned as for a preconception referral to an obstetrician/gynaecologist from your GP. Or ask them if there was any recommendations on the discharge paperwork after your last baby. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Youandi (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you for replying 

My gp is that good and doesn’t say a lot tbh i mute book another app and go 
Back and ask 

Thanks


----------

